

Safest seats on a plane are at the back - rythie
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/safety/4219452

======
_delirium
This is an interesting approach, though I would've liked to see some attempt
to put error bars on those estimates. With a sample size of 19 crashes in
which passenger seating could be determined, where rear passengers were
favored in 11, front passengers in 5, and no strong pattern in 3, I'm not sure
I'd be confident extrapolating a strong trend.

